# Bread Truck Driver Delivers Justice To Georgia Armed Robber



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

A man delivering bread to a Hardee's restaurant in Ellenwood, Georgia Saturday morning ended up thwarting an armed robbery before police could arrive.

Officers were on their way to the restaurant after calls about an armed robbery, but while they were in route, driver Joseph Chilton, a concealed carry holder who was armed, drew his own firearm and engaged the robber.

https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2019/...ver-delivers-justice-to-georgia-armed-robber/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

The Bad Guy wanted the Dough
The bread man told him(He**) No!


----------

